# Votre avis sur l'apple watch depuis que vous l'avez.



## iMichou_ (29 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir votre ressentie depuis que vous avez l'apple watch en main ! 
est-elle à votre gout ? Ses fonctionnalités vous plaisent-ils ? êtes-vous toujours a sortir votre iPhone ? 

Allez-vous la revendre si oui pour quel raison ? 

Votre vie est elle plus facile au lieu de sortir votre iPhone de la poche ? 

Dites le ici


----------



## valerie33 (29 Avril 2015)

Alors , mon avis : je l'ai reçue le 24 avril au matin.. Très contente, curieuse aussi  bel amballage , propre.. La prise en main, léger.., la configuration très simple et rapide. Pour ma part, j'ai une 38 sport bleu ciel. Belle couleur de bleu.. De toute façon, je vais à l'avenir changer de bracelet pour avoir le choix.. Je suis contente de ne pas avoir pris une plus cher! Car personnellement elle ne vaut pas plus que 400€ c'est un gadget avant tout! Ce n'est pas exceptionnel non plus! Je pense qu'apple a fait fort avec la pub, marketing, rupture de stocks ext... J'ai été prise dans leur jeux! Et je l'assume , car je la voulais! Ils ont réussis !  je vais bien-sûr la garder.. Et espérer bientôt de nouvelles mises à jours. Exemple : avoir le choix dans les sonneries, plus d'applications.. Et d'autres choses aussi évidement. Voilà, tout simplement, c'est un objet fun.. Et tendance POUR LE MOMENT..  Si je peux donner un conseil ! NE DONNEZ PAS TROP CHER!! ;-)


----------



## valerie33 (29 Avril 2015)

Ps : j'ai tout autant mon iPhone sur moi!


----------



## Toram (29 Avril 2015)

J'ai reçu ma sport noir 42mm vendredi dernier. 
Côté couleur, taille... je suis très content de mon choix.
J'adore l'app activité, je me surprend chaque jour a vouloir battre les objectif. Un coté addictif et m'oblige à m'occuper un peu plus de ma santé. 
Après pour les notifications, j'aime beaucoup recevoir les sms au poignet, le reste c'est assez variable car recevoir des notification messenger, Facebook et autre c'est frustrant de voir qu'il faut immédiatement sortir son téléphone pour répondre, voir les statut en question ect. Même les app Apple watch me demande de sortir mon téléphone que ce soit pour se connecter (App "Air France" ou "Natixis") ou voir plus comme les app d'information. 
Donc les application externe ne permettent pas encore d'avoir un confort d'utilisation sur l'Apple watch.

Mais ce qui est certain c'est que je ne la revendrai pas, et encore moins pour me faire un large dessus. 
Car ce produit est prometteur. J'attend une maj pour régler des petits soucis de fluidité et de maturité pour que les développeur se mette à nous fournir de belle app adapté à l'Apple Watch.

Pour finir voici les app que j'attend avec impatience :
- Facebook
- Messenger 
- WhatsApp 
- Deezer 
- Paris-ci
- ...


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

Y a déjà un sujet sur les premières impressions mais bon... 

Je l'y ai déjà dit mais je trouve le produit totalement inabouti. Et je m'interroge beaucoup sur le concept même de smartwatch. 

Parmi les réussites (parce qu'il y en a quand même), le design est aux premières loges : c'est un objet superbe, agréable à porter et à regarder. Les finitions sont exemplaires même sur un basique modèle sport. Le packaging est très soigné. L'esthétique globale est vraiment proche de la perfection à mes yeux. 

Autre réussite c'est l'app activité. Je pensais ne pas du tout m'en servir, étant tout sauf sportif, mais je me surprends à vouloir jouer à remplir mes cercles et à suivre les conseils de la montre. Belle réussite pour un individu lambda. Un grand sportif aura peut être un avis un peu plus critique. 

Enfin la fonction dessins marche pas mal. J'ai essayé de m'en envoyer, n'ayant pas de contact équipé et c'est vraiment chouette. Seul problème, la montre étant juste sortie pour le moment ça ne sert pas beaucoup... 

Ensuite ça se complique... Cette montre est bourrée de défauts ! Je ne parle pas de soucis techniques mais de failles dans le concept. Tenir son bras en l'air est pénible, déjà. Manipuler et voir l'écran quand une manche de manteau ou de veste revient systématiquement dessus c'est pénible. Être assailli de notifications à la chaîne, c'est pénible. Ne pas pouvoir répondre c'est pénible.

En réalité cet écran déporté ne sert quasiment à rien. Tes sms arrivent mais tu ne peux répondre que via Siri, qui a certes gagné en rapidité mais qui fait encore énormément de fautes ou qui comprend parfois de travers. Dans les transports par exemple c'est ridicule et gênant pour les autres de répondre en parlant à sa montre. Surtout si on doit s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois. On a plus vite fait de répondre avec son tel. Et ça se répète pour l'essentiel des notifications : on a plus vite fait de sortir son tel ! Et c'est plus complet qui plus est... L'écran de la montre étant petit, le contenu y est souvent plus limité. 

Et l'interface est un bordel sans nom. Mal pensée, à des années lumière de la qualité des interfaces Apple de ces 15 dernières années. Mais plutôt jolie, on ne peut pas lui ôter ça. Seulement il y a trop de possibilités, de boutons partout. C'est très dur de s'y retrouver. On apprendra. Mais ça n'en fait pas un bon système pour autant dans la mesure où rien n'est prévisible : sans apprentissage il est impossible de s'y retrouver rapidement.


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2015)

Vanton, je crois que tu essayes de remplacer ton iPhone avec mais ça ne risque pas de fonctionner, c'est pas le but 
Et puis personnellement l'interface je la trouve hyper simple et superbement bien conçu, largement mieux qu'un Mac déjà.


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

Mais quel est le but ? Pour toi. 

Parce que mon iPhone je l'ai toujours avec moi. Si c'est simplement pour voir que j'ai un message j'ai pas besoin d'une montre à 400€ minimum pour me le dire, j'ai déjà mon tel pour le voir... Qu'est ce que cette montre apporte au quotidien ?

Je ne lui demande pas de remplacer mon iPhone mais d'en être une extension utile et utilisable. Et elle ne sait pas l'être. "Vous avez reçu un message sur Facebook Messenger". Génial... Et on en fait quoi de ça ? Il ne s'affiche pas et on ne peut pas y répondre. C'est creux, sans intérêt. Mon tel me dit la même chose mais sur lui au moins je peux répondre. Facilement et discrètement qui plus est. 

Et très franchement aller dire que l'interface de la watch est hyper simple et superbement conçue quand tous les sites qui l'ont testée disent l'inverse, faut oser... [emoji57] 

Y a aucune rigueur dans cette interface. Aucune logique. Les choses ne sont pas hiérarchisées. Comme si on avait aggloméré des bouts d'interfaces ensemble sans avoir pensé le truc de façon globale... Les trois clics sur la couronne pour quitter une app et revenir à l'affichage de l'heure, sur une montre, c'est incompréhensible... C'est un produit technique, pour ingénieurs, sans considération pour le grand public. Si les iPod et les iPhone avaient eu une interface aussi bordélique Apple serait toujours une boite qui vend quelques millions d'ordinateurs par ans aujourd'hui... Certainement pas la radieuse première capitalisation boursière qu'elle est actuellement


----------



## valerie33 (29 Avril 2015)

Et bien, en attendant l'évolution de ma petite montre.. Je vais installer TAMAGOTCHI ! Lol ! Au moin elle me servira a quelque chose autre que l'heure...


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

Cela dit pour tous ceux qui s'inquiétaient de sa durée de vie, c'est finalement presque une bonne nouvelle qu'elle ne fasse que donner l'heure... Au moins, même sans iPhone compatible, elle ne risque pas de perdre de fonctions avant un moment...


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2015)

Moi ça me choque quand vous dites que c'est compliqué... Je me demande comment vous pouvez faire avec les reste qui est quand même beaucoup plus compliqué (par exemple OS X qui est un vrai foutoire), et la y a pas énormément d'app avec une centaines de commandes, on retrouve vite ou il faut force clicker...


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

iOS est d'une lisibilité totale. À tel point qu'on croise des vidéos d'enfants de 5 ans qui arrivent à le maîtriser. Tout est évident et prévisible dans le système de base.


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> iOS est d'une lisibilité totale. À tel point qu'on croise des vidéos d'enfants de 5 ans qui arrivent à le maîtriser. Tout est évident et prévisible dans le système de base.


Oui IOS, mais OS X...


----------



## poulroudou (29 Avril 2015)

Je suis conquis.

J'étais déjà persuadé de l'utilité d'une smartwatch ayant possédé une "i'm watch"(boff...) et une "pebble"(génial). 

L'utilité d'une smartwatch est de vous avertir des notifications de son téléphone. Si c'est intéressant, je le sors de ma poche-veste-sac, sinon, il reste bien au chaud, je verrai plus tard. C'est ce que je faisais avec ma Pebble que j'ai gardé au moins un an.

L'avantage de l'Apple watch est que j'ai des interactions en plus. Je répond pratiquement toujours aux sms de ma femme via siri(sur la montre donc), je dicte mon emploie du temps à siri pour mes rappels, l'app activité a remplacé mon bracelet "misfit shine" que je n'utilise plus. 
Fonction que je trouvais gadget, je répond de plus en plus aux appels via la montre. Par exemple ce matin je revenais chez moi avec la main droite tenant un sac de courses, et la main gauche tenant mon parapluie. Recevant un appel(de ma mère) j'ai juste eu à tendre le doigt pour répondre. Bon, c'était dans une petite rue peu fréquentée, je n'aurai pas fais ça avec beaucoup de monde autour. Tout le monde entend la conversation. Mais il est amusant de croiser deux ou trois passants, et de regarder leur yeux alors que vous parlez à votre montre 
Ce système existait déjà sur la i'm watch, mais était mal fichue, il y avait trop de lag. Là, le système fonctionne vraiment bien, c'est assez bluffant.

Là ou j'étais dubitatif est sur les vibrations de la montre que je sentais mal, surtout comparé à ma Pebble. Au final, j'ai changé le bracelet pour le plus petit en serrant mieux, et au final ça va mieux.

Sinon j'ai la Watch 42mm inox. Elle esr chère comparé à la version sport, surtout que techniquement parlant, c'est la même chose. Maintenant j'adore son look premium. Je reprendrais la citation de neufouad(désolé si j'écorche le pseudo) sur macg, "elle brille, n'oublions pas la pie qui sommeille en nous". J'ai surement été une pie dans une autre vie

Bref, je compte me faire offrir le bracelet milanais par ma femme pour Noël, et là ça sera parfait


----------



## jackpote (29 Avril 2015)

Exactement du même avis que toi. 

Sauf que moi je rêve du bracelet à maillon sur ma Watch 38mm  ...

Cette Watch n'est pas indispensable mais elle le devient très vite quand on commence a bien l'apprivoiser.  

Vanton je complètement en avis contraire au sujet de l'os de la Watch. Surtout pour une version 1.0.


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

Je sais qu'on n'est pas tous d'accord oui. C'est passionnant d'ailleurs. Je suis sans doute aussi surpris que vous la trouviez simple et cohérente que vous devez l'être quand je dis la trouver compliquée. 

Si ça peut vous rassurer j'arrive très bien à m'en servir hein. C'est simplement conceptuellement, dans sa logique, que je la trouve obscure. 

J'ai un ami qui est porté sur l'accessibilité des interfaces, mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de lui en parler. Je suis curieux d'avoir son avis. 

Pour les usages, moi j'avoue avoir mon tel greffé à ma main. Il n'est jamais à plus d'un mètre de moi, sauf exceptions. Je ne rate quasiment jamais une notification sur mon tel. Dans mon cas la montre ne me rend pas service, elle me complique même la tâche en me donnant une information partielle et en m'interdisant quasiment de réagir en live, ce que j'ai l'habitude de faire depuis quasiment 6 ans que j'utilise un iPhone...


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2015)

Oui en fait tu essaies de remplacer ton iPhone par la montre, mais c'est pas du tout le but.


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

Mais tu n'as pas répondu...  quel est le but ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais tu n'as pas répondu...  quel est le but ?


Gagner du temps, te faire bouger...


----------



## mnav (29 Avril 2015)

Moi je suis ravis hormis les notifications qui sont très aléatoires ( Facebook, Twitter =0), mac4ever et igen ok. Bizarre.


----------



## poulroudou (29 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais tu n'as pas répondu...  quel est le but ?



Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut : "L'utilité d'une smartwatch est de vous avertir des notifications de son téléphone. Si c'est intéressant, je le sors de ma poche-veste-sac, sinon, il reste bien au chaud, je verrai plus tard. C'est ce que je faisais avec ma Pebble que j'ai gardé au moins un an."

Dans mon cas, mon tel est souvent coincé dans mon jean's, ou dans mon sac. Donc, je ne le sors plus en une seconde depuis longtemps. La watch est la pour me dire ce qu'il se passe.

Autre avantage(à mon gout), est qu'on risque moins facilement de se le faire voler, ou il risque moins facilement de prendre l'eau(pluie, ou verre qui se renverse sur la table).

Franchement, depuis le 24, si j'avais un compteur pour l'utilisation de mon iPhone, il serai dividé au moins par deux. Si ce n'est plus.


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Gagner du temps, te faire bouger...


Me faire bouger, comme je l'ai dit, je trouve que c'est la fonction la plus intéressante pour le moment. Les cercles à remplir c'est plutôt bien pensé, c'est assez efficace pour motiver. Ça a un côté ludique. Je suis surpris de constater que c'est la fonction qui me plait le plus.




poulroudou a dit:


> Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut : "L'utilité d'une smartwatch est de vous avertir des notifications de son téléphone. Si c'est intéressant, je le sors de ma poche-veste-sac, sinon, il reste bien au chaud, je verrai plus tard. C'est ce que je faisais avec ma Pebble que j'ai gardé au moins un an."
> 
> Dans mon cas, mon tel est souvent coincé dans mon jean's, ou dans mon sac. Donc, je ne le sors plus en une seconde depuis longtemps. La watch est la pour me dire ce qu'il se passe.
> 
> ...



Tu as quoi comme tel ? Globalement j'ai toujours le mien posé à côté de moi. Je ne trouve pas forcement confortable d'être assis avec le tel dans la poche. 

Tu dis que tu ne te sers plus de ton tel ? Tu ne trouves pas les interactions avec la montre trop limitées ? Répondre à un sms est d'un fastidieux... Répondre à un mail n'est pas possible. Venir ici vous répondre non plus.


----------



## poulroudou (29 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Me faire bouger, comme je l'ai dit, je trouve que c'est la fonction la plus intéressante pour le moment. Les cercles à remplir c'est plutôt bien pensé, c'est assez efficace pour motiver. Ça a un côté ludique. Je suis surpris de constater que c'est la fonction qui me plait le plus.



Carrément. Je suis en train de monter et descendre l'escalier de mon immeuble(je suis au 4em) pour terminer le cercle "bouger". 646 cal sur 690

Jamais un Fitbit ou Misfit Shine ne m'ont autant pousser à me bouger.






Vanton a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme tel ? Globalement j'ai toujours le mien posé à côté de moi. Je ne trouve pas forcement confortable d'être assis avec le tel dans la poche.
> 
> Tu dis que tu ne te sers plus de ton tel ? Tu ne trouves pas les interactions avec la montre trop limitées ? Répondre à un sms est d'un fastidieux... Répondre à un mail n'est pas possible. Venir ici vous répondre non plus.



J'ai un 6. Ce n'est pas que je ne m'en sers plus, mais beaucoup moins. Pour répondre à un SMS famillial, ou d'un pote je gère très bien Siri. Si c'est un SMS pro, je préfère taper, on sait jamais

Pour les mails, forums, Fb j'attend de me poser, et je fais à la mano. Chez moi, mon Mac ou iPad sont en permanence allumé. Quand je suis en balade, ça attendra que je sois posé(à moins d'un sujet qui me tienne à coeur)


----------



## mpowder01 (29 Avril 2015)

Très intéressant comme débat !
Avec ma peeble comme dit poulroudou je sors mon tel une fois sur 10 quand j ai besoin d aller plus loin.
Ce que j attend justement avec l Apple watch (je me tâte encore)c est de pouvoir répondre à un mail ou sms rapidement  pour sortir encore moins mon tel.
Pour le moment je me demande encore si l Apple watch me sera d une plus grande utilité que la peeble et si son prix justifiera la différence .
(Peeble steel a 129 euros)


----------



## mpowder01 (29 Avril 2015)

Sinon j espère que ne pas afficher le message de Facebook c est provisoire car moi sur peeble j ai le message entier


----------



## jackpote (29 Avril 2015)

Vous oubliez aussi que c'est une montre. Un objet, un "bijoux". 

Mon point de départ sur mon avis sur cette Watch c'est ça : un belle montre ! 

Après pour l'os, oui je le trouve structuré. Le côté molette pour les applications et l'heure. Le côté bouton pour les raccourcis communication.  

Batterie au top.


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Vous oubliez aussi que c'est une montre. Un objet, un "bijoux".
> 
> Mon point de départ sur mon avis sur cette Watch c'est ça : un belle montre


Il faut encore s'en occuper d'aimer les bijoux


----------



## Vanton (30 Avril 2015)

Moi pour le coup c'est le design qui me fait hésiter. S'il m'avait moins plu je n'aurais certainement pas vu d'intérêt à cette montre et je ne serais pas en train de me demande si j'en veux vraiment une.  

Alors que là, malgré tous les défauts que je trouve au concept et à l'interface je continue à me questionner sur un éventuel achat. Et sur le prix que je suis prêt à y mettre... 

Parce que bon je suis en train d'essayer de me débarrasser de ma Sport 38mm que je trouve trop petite mais le design me séduit plus que prévu pour ce modèle basique... J'ai une classique 42mm en cuir gris sable qui doit arriver mi mai mais je me demande si ses 800€ valent le coup au regard de critiques que je peux formuler à l'encontre de cette montre... Me demande si je vais pas me rabattre sur une Sport 42mm... Sauf coup de cœur foudroyant pour la version inox

En tout cas le design est un des premiers facteurs de désir pour moi


----------



## Olivier Bdt (30 Avril 2015)

Mon avis ! Mon roman ! Voili voilant : 
Déjà, faut parler de l'intérêt de la technologie, du coup j'en ai fait un petit pavé rien que pour vous, et partager ma vision des choses. Ensuite je donne mon avis ! 


Une smartwatch a pour intérêt, comme la technologie à la base, te faciliter la vie.
Ton iPhone restera plus dans la poche. 
_"L'Apple Watch fait la même chose que l'iPhone ?"_
Déjà, non, elle ne fait pas comme l'iPhone, elle fait moins, puisque qu'elle ne peut remplacer l'interaction complète dont on est habitué des smartphones, elle, elle fait simple. "_Elle recopie alors ce qu'il fait ?_".. ..bin voilà.... C'est un peu l'intérêt d'une Smartwatch, *épauler le smartphone*. 
Un peu comme un raccourci sur le bureau du PC m'voyez ? 

Plus concrètement pour ces montres connectées, il faut les voir dans le contexte, par exemple : 
- Tu es avec une amie, ou ton gosse, ou ta femme, une personne lambda. Tu reçois une notification sur ton smartphone, la montre la recevra et tu pourras traiter l'information d'un simple regard, sans interrompre ton activité avec la personne. 
C'est vrai c'est chiant ça ! Imagine tu joues a un truc, t'as ton tel qui sonne, t'as qu'une envie aujourd'hui, c'est de voir pourquoi ?! Alors il faut que tu sortes le tel de ta poche puis regarder le remettre dans ta poche.  Vu comme ça, tu vas me dire, ok, la smartwatch en gros m'économise 2 secondes par rapport au smartphone... Mais c'est pas tant la durée qui compte, c'est l'interruption de l'activité. 

*La smartwatch te permet de rester dans l'instant présent sans te déconnecter pour autant.* Elle modifie les interactions que tu as.
Vous vous rappelez de l'iPad, et du doute de son utilité ? C'est vrai ça, "_une planche tactile qui fait la même chose qu'un PC !_" "_Et en plus avec au mieux 64Go de Rom, alors qu'un PC en a au minimum 100Go ?!_" Quel intérêt pour cette planche ? Eh bien c'est exactement la même chose, *l'interaction*. Quoi de plus cool que de toucher une page web avec son doigt pour naviguer ?!  À l'époque il été là le délire X) 
…Une époque aussi où le smartphone été critiqué, comme inutile, aujourd'hui il nous est indispensable pour la plupart. 
Là, la smartwatch est critiquée, comme inutile, demain je pense qu'elle nous sera indispensable. 
Notre société crée des besoins par la technologie, la smartwatch est une extension, 
Personnellement je ne la considère pas comme un accessoire technologique, mais bien un produit, au même rang qu'un portable ^^

Il faut un certain recul sur la technologie, je me doute ! D'autant que le prix !.... Ah le prix.. Le prix. Alors oui, allons y, je vais faire simple : 
Apple a voulu faire quoi ? Une "pépite" technologique, ou plutôt un bijoux ? ...*peut être bien les deux à la fois *? Tellement voulu faire les deux, qu'elle a souhaité en faire des gammes ! Vous imaginez des smartwatchs Android avec des gammes ? O,o 
Pour l'Apple Watch, c'est alors qu'il y a une gamme, pour une personne, et une autre pour une autre personne. Voilà comment faut viser : 
- Vous voulez plutôt un bijoux, tapez dans la gamme Watch, ( ou édition mais.. Bon je doute pas sur vos comptes en banques mais.. Voilà ). 
- Vous souhaitez plutôt la technologie présente, partez sur la Sport. 
Vous allez me dire, "_La sport est déjà un jolie bijoux_". Je suis d'accord ! Je dis oui ! Mais! ...moins premium quand même. ^^ 
Et après je vais pas épiloguer dessus, "_c'est quand même malgré tout cher ?_!" --> *C'est Apple*, sinon Go acheter une plebble. 


Alors mon avis du coup ! Je pense qu'en lisant ce qui ci colle dessus, vous allez savoir si je suis satisfait ou non. 

J'ai voulu une Apple Watch sport 42mm, avec un cadran gris clair (sidéral pour les intimes), et un bracelet noir . Bien, ça n'existe pas. Dommage, du coup, j'ai pris un bracelet blanc. 
Quand j'ai reçu le colis, j'avais une petite poutre, j'ai failli dire au gars, y'a combien d'Apple Watch dedans ? Oui parce que je la voyais dans un packaging cubique... Voyez l'idée.. Bref, j'ouvre donc le carton, et je commence à comprendre. Le paquet est sublime, Apple fait pas les choses à moitié, ça, c'est sûr. 

Je prend mon iPhone, je prend mon Apple Watch, on est le matin, j'essaye de mettre le bracelet, on est maintenant le soir... Nan tout ça pour dire qu'au début, le bracelet est dure à mettre, y'a un coup de main à avoir.
Simple à jumeler. Simple à paramétrer. 

L'interface ? Au début je ne comprenais RIEN. Mais vraiment rien, au bout d'une 10ène de minute, en appuyant partout, elle m'étais familière est simple à utiliser. Pour une version 1.0.0, je suis content ! Je la contrôle parfaitement !  
J'adore sa prise en main, elle est super jolie à porter, je change mes cadrans toutes les heures ! Plutôt fluide après le 1er chargement des apps. 
Mais le truc qui manque, c'est bien ça, c'est qu'il n'y a pas encore de Killer-App, mais je dis bien, pas encore. Attendons 1 an, voilà. 
Je voulais revenir sur le bracelet, il est super doux, très très agréable, et l'écran de l'iPomme, super joulie, et les vibrations un régal ! C'est je crois ce qui me plait le plus, oui je sais, c'est bizarre. 
Là j'étais en soirée avec des amis, mon iPhone avec Djay2 branché sur la platine, mon Apple Watch au poignée avec Djay2, et dancé avec ma copine tout en mixant le minimum syndical, quand je souhaitais changer de registre je retourner faire coucou à mon iPhone, normal, comme je l'ai dit, l'Apple Watch ne fera jamais ce que peux faire l'iPhone, elle l'épaule seulement. 


BISOUS !


----------



## mnav (30 Avril 2015)

Voilà maintenant 48 h que je possède l.apple watch 38 mm sport blanche :
- Design très sympa, belle montre moins brillante que la watch 
- Jumelage simple
-Application iPhone un peu complexe pour les notifications 
- Siri bluffant alors que je ne m'en servais jamais sur iPhone 
- Fonction SMS et téléphone parfaite
- Tiens la journée en utilisation intensive
- je ne sors presque plus iPhone 
- Génial les rappels, je les gère par Siri 
- Application tierces d'infos  moyennes
- Pas encore trouvé l'écran parfait
AU TOTAL : Aucun regret! Même pour une V1. Pas si complexe que cela. Elle change vraiment mon organisation. Une révolution technologique  est en marche


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Avril 2015)

J'ai déballé la mienne hier soir vers 22:30 en rentrant d'un déplacement (au pays des montres en plus...).
Après une petite journée au boulot avec ma watch inoxydable 42mm, voici mes premières remarques:

Le design est incroyable, même si je l'avais vu en Apple Store, au poignet elle est minuscule... J'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on puisse choisir une 38mm, je la trouve déjà presque trop petite en 42... Par contre elle est magnifique, superbement bien finie...

La configuration est un jeux d'enfants pour qui a un peut traîner sur les forums / Macg... Aucun soucis

Après la première journée avec mon téléphone est presque resté dans ma poche toute la journée... Un seul bémol, les sms sont très frustrant... Je n'y avait pas pensé, mais recevoir un sms en réunion sur sa montre est très frustrant car impossible d'y répondre (autrement que par les réponses prèfefinies)... Cela oblige au pire à sortir le téléphone, au mieux à attendre pour répondre... C'est le seul point noir que j'ai pu lui trouver aujourd'hui...

Le haptic engine est une tuerie de discrétion... Cela change vraiment du vibreur...

Bref, je suis ravi de mon achat et attend de découvrir plein de nouvelles applications!


----------



## mickyrouen (1 Mai 2015)

Je l'adore. Achetée ce matin chez colette. Apple watch acier et saphir avec bracelet blanc. Top de chez top. Je M'amuse.


----------



## valerie33 (1 Mai 2015)

mickyrouen a dit:


> Je l'adore. Achetée ce matin chez colette. Apple watch acier et saphir avec bracelet blanc. Top de chez top. Je M'amuse.


Colette ne vend pas les bracelets je suppose ?


----------



## Vanton (1 Mai 2015)

J'ai posté ça ailleurs mais ça peut avoir du sens ici :

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/App-apple-(note,-rappel,-calc...).1264672/#post-12878746


----------



## webatou (1 Mai 2015)

Cela fait maintenant presque deux jours que j'ai récupéré ma Watch Sport 38 mm gris sidéral, je vais donc vous donner mon avis.

J'ai commandé la version 38 mm car je voulais une montre discrète à mon poignet (17 cm). Dans un premier temps, j'ai failli pleurer en voyant la montre. 38 mm c'est vraiment petit. Finalement, on s'y fait très bien, la navigation reste assez facile et elle reste discrète. C'est ce que je voulais. Finalement j'en suis ravi mais ma taille de poignet et à la limite du 38 mm. Au delà, commencez à envisager la 42 mm.
La montre en elle même est assez classe pour une sport. Le bracelet est très agréable à porter et doux au toucher. J'avais peur que la montre soit un peu épaisse mais il n'en est rien.
Je n'ai pas eu de problème particulier pour appairer la montre et le téléphone. Tout s'est fait rapidement. L'application iPhone pour gérer la montre est assez mal foutu je trouve. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des réglages et des options partout.
A l'utilisation, les notifications sur la montre, c'est vraiment sympa. C'est bizarre car à chaque notification, ça toque sur le poignet. Je l'avais lu mais il faut le sentir pour comprendre la sensation. J'avais eu l'occasion de tester une LG G Watch pendant quelques mois et la comparaison ne plaide pas en faveur d'Android Wear. Le gros avantage de Watch OS c'est que pour les mails et les SMS notamment, on peut virer une notification mais quand même les lire et répondre (avec Siri) via les applications dédiées dans le nuage d'application. 
Les applications justement, c'est un peu le gros point noir à mon avis. Beaucoup d'éditeurs ont sorti leur application pour être sur la Watch mais n'apportent pas réellement de valeur ajoutée. J'ai déjà viré une demi douzaine d'applications et je pense que ce n'est pas fini... L'autre point noir dans le point noir des applications c'est la lenteur de lancement de certaines applications. ça s'améliorera surement au fil des mises à jour, restons optimistes 
Le truc que j'ai bien aimé sur cette montre, c'est le trackeur d'activité. Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'aller faire du sport avec mais je sens que je vais m'éclater avec les données 
J'ai essayé de téléphoner avec la montre. Alors comment dire ?... Il faut vraiment être dans un endroit très calme car le haut parleur est loin d'être puissant. C'est pas le genre de truc que je vais faire régulièrement.
Pour terminer, l'autonomie. Il est encore un peu tôt pour se faire une idée précise de l'autonomie réelle de la montre mais tenir une journée complète ne devrait pas être trop compliqué. Débranchée du chargeur à 8h30, il reste encore 50% de batterie à 19h au moment où j'écris ces lignes. L'application Watch de l'iPhone m'indique 2 heures en utilisation. Et pour les esprits chagrins qui trouvent que recharger une montre tous les jours c'est nul, le système de recharge aimanté est tellement simple que poser sa montre là dessus ou sur la table de nuit avant d'aller se coucher, c'est du pareil au même.

Je suis pour le moment assez content de mon achat même si Apple aurait pu faire un effort sur les tarifs. Le modèle sport 38 mm à 250 euros n'aurait pas été une hérésie. Je cherchais essentiellement un écran de notification déporté et un tracker d'activité, je suis donc ravi. Surtout que l'Apple Watch propose bien plus que ça en fait


----------



## iMichou_ (1 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Y a déjà un sujet sur les premières impressions mais bon...
> 
> Je l'y ai déjà dit mais je trouve le produit totalement inabouti. Et je m'interroge beaucoup sur le concept même de smartwatch.
> 
> ...




Merci de ton sens critique sur l'Apple Watch ! Le côté sportif c'est donc ce que tu préfère sur cette montre ? Car pour les notifs c'est ce que je pense aussi tout le temps à regarder et pas répondre directement dessus et embêtant + les messages Hmm je me vois pas faire de l'oral dans un transport en commun. 

Mais c'est vrai que pour moi ca reste un gadget chère minimum 400€ et il y a beaucoup de travail à faire !


----------



## iMichou_ (1 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi pour le coup c'est le design qui me fait hésiter. S'il m'avait moins plu je n'aurais certainement pas vu d'intérêt à cette montre et je ne serais pas en train de me demande si j'en veux vraiment une.
> 
> Alors que là, malgré tous les défauts que je trouve au concept et à l'interface je continue à me questionner sur un éventuel achat. Et sur le prix que je suis prêt à y mettre...
> 
> ...




Tu as une 38mm quel modèle ?


----------



## Vanton (2 Mai 2015)

J'avais une Sport 38mm blanche. Je l'ai vendue ce soir...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'avais une Sport 38mm blanche. Je l'ai vendue ce soir...


 Par curiosité, à quelles conditions?


----------



## Vanton (2 Mai 2015)

Les disponibilités s'améliorant (2 à 3 semaines pour ce modèle) et ne voulant pas m'associer aux mecs qui défilent chez Colette pour mettre leur montre en vente 50% plus cher que le prix original, je l'ai mise sur le bon coin à 550€ et je l'ai laissée à 500€. J'ai fait 100€ de plus-value donc.


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Vanton elle te manque ton Apple Watch depuis que tu l'as vendu ?


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Simple curiosité ou tu commences à te lasser de la tienne ? [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

T'as des instinct de médium ? [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

[emoji1] non pas vraiment ! C'est bien pour ça que c'était une question et pas une affirmation ! Donc tu t'en lasses ?


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Après un peu plus d'une semaine. Je comprends pas au final où cette Watch me fais gagner du temps. 

Je la trouve magnifique, et c'est la seul raison pour l'instant que me fait pas la vendre. Mais j'ai bien dit  pour l'instant ...


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

On se rejoint alors...  moi non plus je n'avais pas le sentiment de gagner du temps avec. 

Mais elle me manque quand même, assez étrangement. J'aime l'objet. Elle est agréable à porter, belle à regarder. Je me suis surpris dans les 48h qui ont suivi la vente à regarder mon poignet pour voir l'heure, alors que je ne portais plus de montre depuis 10 ans. 

L'app activité me manque aussi, j'aimais bien compléter mes cercles. C'est une des rares fonctions qui ne sont pas déjà dispo sur l'iPhone. 

Et il y a eu quelques occasions où mon tel chargeait dans un coin et où la montre aurait pu m'être utile.

Me demande ce que foufous en pense...


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Je suis vraiment très indécis. 

C'est vrais que les cercles qui se remplissent c'est sympa. Mais au finale pour moi tout les jours c'est les même cercles qui se dessine. Mes journées sont rythmée de la même façon Watch ou pas Watch. 

Pour l'application exercice. Je par courir toujours avec mon iPhone donc autant utiliser runstatic. 

Et pour le main libre de la Watch, autant utiliser le Hp de l'iPhone qui en plus est bien plus puissant.  

Bref ... Dommage qu'elle soit si jolie !!


----------



## valerie33 (4 Mai 2015)

Hello!! Alors la Watch, après 11 jours.. Je dirais qu'elle est sympathique  elle donne bien l'heure ! Lol, notifications fonctionnent correctement .. Pour le moment tout est ok! J'attend à présent la mise a jour pour les nouveautés ..;-)


----------



## valerie33 (4 Mai 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Hello!! Alors la Watch, après 11 jours.. Je dirais qu'elle est sympathique  elle donne bien l'heure ! Lol, notifications fonctionnent correctement .. Pour le moment tout est ok! J'attend à présent la mise a jour pour les nouveautés ..;-)


Alors, ce qui est des griffes sur le cadran ( pour ma part: 38 sport ) aucune griffes pour le moment sur la montre!! Et quand je fais des choses plus délicate , je mets mon pull par dessus ! Et elle est protégé !


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Pour un retour chez Apple avec remboursement j'ai combien de temps exactement pour les appeler et leur signaler la demande de remboursement ?


----------



## poulroudou (4 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part j'aurai du mal à m'en passer maintenant.

Toujours la même logique. Mon iPhone reste beaucoup plus souvent dans mon sac ou poche. Je ne le sors que lorsque j'en ai réellement besoin. Sinon ma watch m'avertie de tout

L'app activité est avec surprise le GROS point fort pour moi. J'ai tous mes cercles depuis 8 jours, et je vais très certainement revendre mon bracelet Misfit Shine qui ne me sert plus...

Bref, que du bon


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Pour un retour chez Apple avec remboursement j'ai combien de temps exactement pour les appeler et leur signaler la demande de remboursement ?


14j. Et une fois qu'ils sont prévenus tu as encore 14j pour prendre rendez vous avec le transporteur.


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Ha donc j'ai juste a les appeler pour le signaler avant jeudi. Après je renverrai le produit après ? 

Ok donc si c'est ça cela me laisse jusqu'à jeudi soir pour me décider.


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Ha donc j'ai juste a les appeler pour le signaler avant jeudi. Après je renverrai le produit après ? 

Ok donc si c'est ça cela me laisse jusqu'à jeudi soir pour me décider.


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Ha donc j'ai juste a les appeler pour le signaler avant jeudi. Après je renverrai le produit après ? 

Ok donc si c'est ça cela me laisse jusqu'à jeudi soir pour me décider.


----------



## Robert3 (4 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai depuis 3 jours. Un 38mm. C'est pratique mais pas nécessaire. J'aime plan ( très utile sans sortir l'iPhone avec les vibrations au poignet), les notifications, messages, accès d'un coup d'œil à mon calendrier, météo. Seul défaut pour moi, l.application rappel n'est pas dans la Watch. J'ai basculé tous mes rappels dans calendrier. Mais une fois passé, il ne s'affiche plus même si la tâche n'est pas faite. J'espère que ça va changer avec les mises à jour.


----------



## ft5777 (4 Mai 2015)

Vanton je trouve ça triste que tu te sois séparé de ta montre. Tu faisais partie de ceux que je suivais ici sur ce forum quand l'excitation pour la montre montait de plus en plus. Dommage...

Moi je suis très satisfait de ma montre! Il ne faut pas oublier que l'on a là le watch OS 1.0 ... Ce qui veut dire que des tas de trucs vont être ajoutés petit à petit. Les développeurs vont adapter leurs applis, d'autres vont en inventer spécifiquement pour la montre. On n'est qu'au début et cette montre a un énorme potentiel je trouve.

Sinon c'est sûr qu'elle est très jolie et fait son effet (je parle pour le modèle en acier, je n'ai pas testé les montres sport). Les applis activité et exercice sont géniales, les notifications par le toc sont très bien faites. La télécommande pour gérer les musiques en train de jouer sont bien pratiques dans le train pour éviter de sortir son iPhone de la poche pour changer d'album ou d'artiste. Non, je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat et je me réjouis des améliorations prochaines


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Attention c'était prévu dès le départ que je ne la garde pas moi !

Je trouve la commercialisation misérable... C'est un produit ultra personnel qu'il serait essentiel de voir et tester avant achat mais il n'est disponible nulle part... C'est une aberration ! Et ça m'agaçait donc j'ai décidé de me faire un essayage à domicile en en commandant deux de taille et de collection différente pour me faire un avis personnel sur le plus personnel (et introuvable) des produits Apple... [emoji57] J'attends la deuxième pour la mi mai. 

Après j'ai toujours trouvé le concept douteux et l'objet superbe. Et mon test a confirmé ces deux points. On a beau être en V1, la plupart du temps sur les produits Apple de première génération on a des manques, des lacunes plus ou moins volontaires, éventuellement des soucis techniques, mais pas de faille dans le concept. Là je trouve que c'est l'inverse. Le concept prend l'eau alors que le produit est pourtant déjà très complet. 

L'iPhone EDGE et iOS 1 étaient bourrés de manques eux, mais le concept et son application étaient éblouissants. Une évidence. Pour moi c'est un des chefs d'œuvre de ce début de 21ème siècle.

Là j'ai l'impression que l'objet me fait perdre du temps. L'interface est trop complexe pour aller vite. Le nombre d'étapes pour répondre à un message avec Siri est invraisemblable... J'ai plus vite fait de sortir mon tel de ma poche pour répondre. Cela dit il est peut-être là le problème aussi : je n'ai quasiment jamais à sortir mon tel de ma poche parce que je l'ai toujours sous le nez ! Je trouve très inconfortable d'avoir mon tel dans ma poche et il est systématiquement posé à côté de moi... Je le vois vibrer pour m'annoncer un appel et j'ai déjà décidé si j'allais répondre avant même que la montre ne sonne... Pour moi c'est tout sauf utile au quotidien. 

Le design est une vraie réussite en revanche, vraiment. Je n'ai vu que ma Sport blanche et j'ai été impressionné. Un ami était passé au Store du Louvre pour me donner son avis (enfin, disons plutôt que je l'avais harcelé pour qu'il y passe et me donne son avis... [emoji57]) et trouvait que les Sport faisaient cheap. En couleur c'est possible, mais en blanc ou en noir je trouve que la montre est finalement très élégante. 

J'attends de recevoir ma inox pour me faire un avis sur cette partie de la gamme. Et me décider quant au fait de la garder ou d'en acheter une autre... C'est très flou encore


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Grrr


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Au final Vanton je partage ton avis sur tout les points. 

Mais je rajouterai quelques questions : 

Quel est l'intérêt de savoir instantanément que "le monde" ou "macgé" envoi une notification ? 

Quel est l'intérêt d'être autant connecter ? 

Je me suis surpris à regarder ma watch en scooter des qu'elle vibrée !!! Super dangereux et c'est une chose que je pouvez pas faire qu'avec mon iPhone !! 

Bref au final je comprends pas l'intérêt d'une montre connecté tout simplement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai suivi de très près l'actualité de l'Apple Watch depuis sa sortie, et je pensai attendre quelques versions avant de l'acheter.
Cependant, j'ai eu la "maladresse" d'aller la voir en vrai dans un Apple Store, et j'avoue qu'elle m'a plus que séduite... Elle est beaucoup plus fine et petite en vrai que sur les photos à mon goût.

Ma question est donc, pour ceux qui ont ou vont acheter la version 1, pensez-vous la garder ou la changer dès que la version 2 sera là ? Au niveau des mises à jour logicielle, combien de temps pensez-vous que cette version sera mise à jour ? Car autant je peux utiliser un vieux produit tant qu'il est mis à jour au niveau logiciel, autant un produit "en fin de vie", je n'arrive pas...
Parce qu'en fait, ce serait la version en maillons que je prendrai, c'est celle qui m'a le plus taper dans l'oeil, et j'avoue que si elle ne vaut plus rien dans quelques mois, ça m'embêterait.

De plus, je me posais une question au niveau du bracelet. Pensez-vous qu'ils seront compatible avec les prochains modèles ? Et que du coup, il suffirait d'acheter la version Apple Watch la moins chère par exemple pour moi à 650€ plutôt qu'à 1149€ ?...

De toute façon, j'ai vu que les livraisons sont prévues pour juin maintenant, et que les boites en magasin physique sont aussi prévues pour juin (j'aimerais bien la prendre dans un Apple Store physique, malgré le fait qu'il soit à une bonne heure de chez moi, j'aime bien cet effet "Apple" quand je rentre dedans ^^).

Cordialement.


----------



## adixya (4 Mai 2015)

Il y a une analyse que j'ai trouvée très intelligente sur je ne sais plus quel site anglophone.

L'ordinateur c'est fait pour interagir avec le numérique si on a quelques heures de disponibles. 
Les smartphones, c'est taillé pour les interactions qui prennent quelques minutes.
La promesse de la smartwatch, c'est pour les interactions de quelques secondes.

Manifestement, l'Apple watch semble pour le moment ne pas remplir totalement cet objectif pour certains.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

J'y passe des heures sur mon tel moi... [emoji57] Parfois je le vide en un temps record...  Dans 95% des cas quand je réponds ici c'est depuis mon tel


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Idem. Mon MacBook Air 11"
(Bientôt remplacer par le Macbook Retina) ne me sert qu'à la gestion professionnel. Tout le reste c'est mon iPhone. Je surf rarement avec mon Mac.


----------



## Alias (4 Mai 2015)

Je pense rejoindre moi aussi le club ... Ma 38 sport va sans repartir chez Apple. Elle est jolie, j'aime changer de cadrans mais pour tout le reste j'ai mon iPhone et l'expérience est meilleure sur celui-ci ... Oui elle est jolie, mais 399€ c'est un peu cher pour ça !


----------



## poulroudou (4 Mai 2015)

nono68200 a dit:


> Ma question est donc, pour ceux qui ont ou vont acheter la version 1, pensez-vous la garder ou la changer dès que la version 2 sera là ? Au niveau des mises à jour logicielle, combien de temps pensez-vous que cette version sera mise à jour ?



La V2, la V2... franchement, quand on regarde l'évolution de l'iPhone, les plus gros changements(dans les grandes lignes) ont été l'écran rétina, un APN amélioré, un plus gros écran. Et bien sur, chaque année un plus gros processeur pour les évolutions logicielles.

Je pense qu'il sera difficile de faire évoluer l'Apple Watch de la même manière qu'un iPhone ou iPad. Pour l'écran, ça sera difficile de faire mieux, à moins de tomber de le marketing débile genre "Apple Watch avec écran 4K tropgénial"....

Pas d'APN, donc on oublie... (à moins qu'ils nous pondent un modèle comme la Samsung, mais ça ferai pas classe).

Des mises à jours régulières, ça oui, comme l'iPhone ou l'iPad. 

Mais une V2 dans un délais aussi rapide que l'année prochaine, en ce qui me concerne, je n'y crois pas. Ca donnerai de l'eau au moulin à deux qui argumentent, à juste titre, ta montre qui coute 400-700-18 000€, sera démodée dans 2 ou 3 ans. 

Changer de tel tous les ans pour ceux qui en ont les moyens est justifié. Mais changer d'Apple Watch de la même manière serai, à mon avis, contre productif pour Apple. C'est une smatrwatch, mais aussi d'une certaine manière un bijou. On ne change pas d’alliance tous les ans...

Bref, ce n'est que mon humble réflexion


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Alors 649€ ... encore plus cher pour ça !


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Tiens ça me donne une idée...

Je viens d'ouvrir un sujet pour les déçus de l Apple watch. Qu'on y exprime ce qui nous gêne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> La V2, la V2... franchement, quand on regarde l'évolution de l'iPhone, les plus gros changements(dans les grandes lignes) ont été l'écran rétina, un APN amélioré, un plus gros écran. Et bien sur, chaque année un plus gros processeur pour les évolutions logicielles.
> 
> Je pense qu'il sera difficile de faire évoluer l'Apple Watch de la même manière qu'un iPhone ou iPad. Pour l'écran, ça sera difficile de faire mieux, à moins de tomber de le marketing débile genre "Apple Watch avec écran 4K tropgénial"....
> 
> ...


Je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi. Je vois plus l'Apple Watch comme un bijou qu'un objet connecté avant tout. Du coup, la changer tous les trois ans, me permettrait de mettre plus d'argent dedans, et donc Apple de gagner plus aussi sur trois ans, plutôt que de faire un modèle chaque année, que tout le monde ne changera pas...


----------



## cillab (4 Mai 2015)

nono68200 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai suivi de très près l'actualité de l'Apple Watch depuis sa sortie, et je pensai attendre quelques versions avant de l'acheter.
> Cependant, j'ai eu la "maladresse" d'aller la voir en vrai dans un Apple Store, et j'avoue qu'elle m'a plus que séduite... Elle est beaucoup plus fine et petite en vrai que sur les photos à mon goût.
> ...




bonjour à toi NONO68200

j'aime cette réflexion lucide sur un produit vraiment nouveau Mais a ce prix  là
pour ma part, comme le vieux chinois ,jattends les retours de batons des camarades
le bracelet a 650€  c'est plus du bracelet c'est une chaine en or  ou le prix d'un tél.
Pour une MASERATI je regarde pas le prix mais ,il y a une montre à l'intérieur
tente le coup si tu n'est pas tatoué  pour avoir l'Heure  ton Tél   ou un bon reiveil ,en musique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2015)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour à toi NONO68200
> 
> j'aime cette réflexion lucide sur un produit vraiment nouveau Mais a ce prix  là
> pour ma part, comme le vieux chinois ,jattends les retours de batons des camarades
> ...



Au niveau du bracelet en maillon, je m'étais renseigné, et il parait qu'un vrai bracelet fait à la main etc (comme le prétend Apple), peut vraiment couter cher, même chez la concurrence. Après, je ne m'y connais pas assez pour juger là dessus. La seule chose que je vois, c'est que la montre, au niveau design globale, est magnifique, mais je parle en tant qu'amateur, et donc sans valeur de prix sur ce type de produit.


----------



## adixya (4 Mai 2015)

Je vois plus Apple présenter de nouveaux bracelets, de nouvelles finition métal, plutôt qu'une mise a jour du hardware.
Pourquoi pas une version arrondie en V3 ou V4... Ça me plairait pas mal ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Je vois plus Apple présenter de nouveaux bracelets, de nouvelles finition métal, plutôt qu'une mise a jour du hardware.
> Pourquoi pas une version arrondie en V3 ou V4... Ça me plairait pas mal ça...


Mouais pour la version arrondie je sais pas. Ca voudrait dire d'une part tout un travail pour les développeurs, car un écran rond et un écran carré, on ne développe pas pareil (disons qu'il faut réagencer l'interface, ce qui demande quand même de revoir chaque application). En plus, ça voudrait dire qu'Apple avoue avoir eu tort de sortir un écran rectangle, et donc que les montres Android rondes comme la Motorola (qui est certes très jolie) étaient en avance... Ce qui baisserait beaucoup l'image d'Apple. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2015)

Personne, ma V1 sera pour durer... Je ne la changerai pas l'année prochaine, ça commence a faire cher...
Je me mettrai bien sur un iPhone tous les 2 ans, et une watch intercalée tous les 2 ou trois ans...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Personne, ma V1 sera pour durer... Je ne la changerai pas l'année prochaine, ça commence a faire cher...
> Je me mettrai bien sur un iPhone tous les 2 ans, et une watch intercalée tous les 2 ou trois ans...



Tu me rassures, j'avais l'impression d'être le seul qui achète un produit pour le faire durer dans le temps... 
Pour ma part, j'essaye de garder mes appareils Apple tant que la batterie tient, donc j'espère au moins trois bonnes années pour l'iPhone, cinq bonnes années pour l'iPad, et plus de cinq ans pour le Mac... Pour la montre, trois années me semble faisable je pense.


----------



## adixya (5 Mai 2015)

nono68200 a dit:


> Mouais pour la version arrondie je sais pas. Ca voudrait dire d'une part tout un travail pour les développeurs, car un écran rond et un écran carré, on ne développe pas pareil (disons qu'il faut réagencer l'interface, ce qui demande quand même de revoir chaque application). En plus, ça voudrait dire qu'Apple avoue avoir eu tort de sortir un écran rectangle, et donc que les montres Android rondes comme la Motorola (qui est certes très jolie) étaient en avance... Ce qui baisserait beaucoup l'image d'Apple. ^^


Bon bah c'est pas grave, j'achèterai la moto 360 dans ce cas XD


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Bon bah c'est pas grave, j'achèterai la moto 360 dans ce cas XD



J'ai eu la moto 360 et je peux te dire qu'elle beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup moins fonctionnelle que l'apple watch! D'ailleurs je l'ai meme pas gardé une semaine! 

Et niveau design la watch fait beaucoup plus montre que la 360 malgré un cadran rectangulaire! 

Au poignet la 360 fait vraiment objet high tech "geek" alors que la watch passe partout! D'ailleurs mes amis mon dit la meme chose! 

Pour la 360: " franchement ça fait geek " 
Pour la Watch: " Ah ouai elle est plus petite que je pensais, elle est vraiment classe "


----------



## adixya (5 Mai 2015)

Bah qui te dit que je suis contre le côté geek ?
Quant aux fonctionnalités, comme certains ici, pas persuadé de la réelle valeur ajoutée de toutes ces fonctionnalités sur l'Apple Watch de toute façon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2015)

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir la Moto 360 en vrai, et l'Apple Watch aussi, et je trouve aussi que l'Apple Watch est bien plus belle malgré son côté rectangulaire (l'écran arrondi arrange bien les choses je pense) La Moto n'est pas assez fine à mon goût. Une Moto 360 deux fois plus fine serait magnifique je pense (avec le bracelet maillon qu'ils vendent maintenant).


----------



## Mekhal (5 Mai 2015)

nono68200 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai suivi de très près l'actualité de l'Apple Watch depuis sa sortie, et je pensai attendre quelques versions avant de l'acheter.
> Cependant, j'ai eu la "maladresse" d'aller la voir en vrai dans un Apple Store, et j'avoue qu'elle m'a plus que séduite... Elle est beaucoup plus fine et petite en vrai que sur les photos à mon goût.
> ...



Exactement pareil pour moi, je n’étais au départ pas intéressé mais j’ai fait la bêtise de la tester en Apple Store. Je vois mal Apple sortir une V2 en meme temps que les iPhone en septembre alors que certain n’auront été livré qu’un mois avant... Une sortie en avril un an après la V1 me semblerait.. Étrange 

Donc voilà je pensais prendre une V2 ou V3 mais ne sachant pas dans combien de temps elles sortiront... J’ai succombé. ^^”


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

Mekhal a dit:


> Exactement pareil pour moi, je n’étais au départ pas intéressé mais j’ai fait la bêtise de la tester en Apple Store. Je vois mal Apple sortir une V2 en meme temps que les iPhone en septembre alors que certain n’auront été livré qu’un mois avant... Une sortie en avril un an après la V1 me semblerait.. Étrange
> 
> Donc voilà je pensais prendre une V2 ou V3 mais ne sachant pas dans combien de temps elles sortiront... J’ai succombé. ^^”[/QUOTE
> 
> AH AH AH!!!!!! tu a succombé  toi tu a payer pour SUCCOMBÉ  mais elle  ta donner l'heure???? une premiere rencontre c'est important non???


----------



## Mekhal (5 Mai 2015)

Je l’ai commandé il y a 5 jours, le temps passe trop lentement maintenant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part, si je l'a prend, c'est en juin, une fois les stocks en magasin. Je pense y aller le premier samedi de juin (le lendemain de mon anniversaire, ça me ferait un beau cadeau. ), en espérant qu'ils en aient...
Sinon, je commanderai le soir même par internet. Puis j'espère en effet que la v2 ne viendra pas trop vite... C'est vrai que changer chaque année une montre, c'est cher et pas vraiment "à la mode", mais bon, les tendances changent tellement vite que dans quelques années, on changera peut être nos montres connectées chaque année...


----------



## mpowder01 (5 Mai 2015)

Vous avez des infos pour des stocks en magasin pour juin ??
Parce que pour le moment c est plutôt commande en mai pour livraison en juillet [emoji24]

Donc je doute que le premier 1 juin tu puisse trouver une montre dispo a par peux être sur le bon coin [emoji12]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2015)

mpowder01 a dit:


> Vous avez des infos pour des stocks en magasin pour juin ??
> Parce que pour le moment c est plutôt commande en mai pour livraison en juillet [emoji24]
> 
> Donc je doute que le premier 1 juin tu puisse trouver une montre dispo a par peux être sur le bon coin [emoji12]


Et bien, c'est ce que m'a dit le vendeur de l'Apple Store samedi dernier...
Et c'est une information qui est passé sur le net il me semble la semaine dernière. Mais bon, du coup s'ils ne l'ont pas, j'irais la revoir une fois en vrai, être sûr du bracelet et de la taille, puis je la commanderai sur internet.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2015)

J'ai bien l'impression que vous n'êtes pas dans le sujet, il y a un fil pour çà !


----------



## Lonsparks23 (6 Mai 2015)

Alors alors.

Au final, à force d'en avoir parlé, et d'en avoir fait des tonnes (vidéos Apple, attentes, articles...) au déballage, l'effet whaou n'était pas trop trop là. On la déballe un peu machinalement, on la met au poignet on fait les quelques réglages et les mises à jours et... voilà. C'est pas comme un iPhone ou un iPad qu'on peut bidouiller ou naviguer pendant des heures.

Par contre l'intérêt vient au fil des jours lorsqu'on a des journées "classiques". Faut prendre l'habitude certes, mais là au bout de 3 jours, c'est comme si elle avait toujours été là. Je m'en suis servi pour piloter mes musiques depuis l'iPhone dans ma poche sur la route des cours, avec Modulaire, j'ai juste à regarder pour connaitre ma salle de cours (et ça c'est super.), pour tourner mes diapos ce matin en présentation (même si c'était pas super super fiable...), j'ai répondu à un ami dans le bus très simplement "tu es ou ? //// J'arrive" (entre autres...), en rentrant à la maison, j'allume les hues depuis le canapé, je mets un minuteur avec Siri, et je mets une playlist en AirPlay sur l'enceinte du salon.

Ensuite, on l'appréhende aussi en tant que bel objet, on fait en sorte de l'accommoder avec les vêtements, au soleil, on se dit que ce gris sidéral tourne un peu sur un bleu très très foncé et que c'est joli. De même, on commence à jouer avec l'appli Activité, on se mets ses buts, on est content de les réaliser et enfin on REGARDE L'HEURE (que c'est convénient !)

Au final, je pense que c'est des habitudes à prendre. C'est pratique, c'est joli. Ce n'est clairement pas indispensable, ça n'éclaire pas ma vie, mais c'est pratique, et c'est ce qui été vendu


----------



## alfatech (29 Juin 2015)

j'ai craqué et commandé une inox 42mm avec bracelet sport blanc (je voulai le cuir "boudin" en noir mais avec un poignet de 180mm je ne savai pas lequel prendre entre le M et le L, même avec le patron en papier)


----------



## Vanton (29 Juin 2015)

Apple permet facilement de changer de bracelet si la taille n'est pas bonne. Et tu vas avoir le même souci de taille avec le bracelet Sport... [emoji6] Tu devras choisir entre la partie S/M et la M/L


----------



## zilien (3 Juillet 2015)

salut à tous! j'ai personellement attendu que l'AW soit dispo dans l'apple store d'aix en provence! rdv pris sur l'applestore et direction le magasin pour prendre possession il y a déjà une semaine de mon AW sport 42mm blanche. La prise en main très simple et si au début je me suis vite demandé à quoi elle me servirai aujourd'hui je crois que je ne pourrai plus m'en passé!!! fini la corvée de sortir mon iphone 5s de ma poche constamment, de courir a travers la maison pour répondre au tel ou à un sms, et enfin terminé les sms au volant!! (oula c'est pas bien ça!). En effet la dictée des sms fonctionne à merveille! par contre dis siri est capricieux!! j'espère des améliorations plus tard! étant très sportif l'application dédiée est très performante et très simple! voila à bientôt!


----------



## fousfous (4 Juillet 2015)

Je viens de tester (enfin) la réponse au SMS avec Siri et j'avoue que c'est quand même très efficace, il ne s'est pas trompé du tout mais ça manque de smileys quand même.


----------



## Vanton (4 Juillet 2015)

Hein... ? Après m'avoir égueulé parce que je critiquais les réponses via Siri, tu viens seulement de tester ??? [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (4 Juillet 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Hein... ? Après m'avoir égueulé parce que je critiquais les réponses via Siri, tu viens seulement de tester ??? [emoji57]


Je viens de tester en condition réelles, sinon je parlais de la dictée vocale, de siri en général... La je l'ai fait sans avoir mon iPhone à coté


----------



## stefff13 (4 Juillet 2015)

Presque 1 mois que je l'utilise , elle est vite devenu un gadget indispensable ^^ , je ne portais plus de montre depuis de nombreuses années on s'y réhabitue très vite ( l’amélioration de la détection poignée serai la bienvenue ), la fonction coup d'oeil qui permet un accès rapides des appli de son choix comme pour moi fonctions télécommande décodeurs , programme TV, météo sante et bien sur pour ma course a pied runstatic très utile  .
J'ai un boulot ou je suis quelque fois les mains dans le cambouis et vouloir récupérer le tel  dans la poche en me salopant partout c finit en un clin d’œil je choisi de répondre ou non .
En randonné le tel au fond du  sac a dos  idem
La fonction pour retrouvé son tel en faisant sonner son tel même quand il est silencieux
envoyé un message , créer un rappel, lancé le timer ( pour la cuisine )  via siri en levant le poignée "dis siri" reste bluffant , siri est tres réactif , la dictée est quazi parfaite même s il y a des fautes d'orthographes nombreuses ( comme ce post) . J'attend rapidement que l'appli de ma climatisation de ma maison soit compatible avec apple watch et cela sera parfait même si je n'ai pas encore les ampoules hues .
J'aime aussi quand j'ai posé mon tel dans le salon et quand je suis dehors pour le barbec ou sur un transat de pouvoir répondre et ouvrir le portail de la copro ( commande par le téléphone) .
Quand à l'autonomie tiens parfaitement la journée je la charge à mon couché comme pour le tel c'est devenu un rituel rapide est facile avec le galet de recharge ( j'imagine en core mieux avec les supports que l'on trouve sur le net)

Bref un jolie premier jet avec cette montre le potentiel est encore énorme , déjà une première étape est attendu pour le prochain OS WATCH2 pour corriger ou libérer les appli natives bref un présent deja pour moi très positif et un avenir qui semble être au top .


----------



## cillab (4 Juillet 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Presque 1 mois que je l'utilise , elle est vite devenu un gadget indispensable ^^ , je ne portais plus de montre depuis de nombreuses années on s'y réhabitue très vite ( l’amélioration de la détection poignée serai la bienvenue ), la fonction coup d'oeil qui permet un accès rapides des appli de son choix comme pour moi fonctions télécommande décodeurs , programme TV, météo sante et bien sur pour ma course a pied runstatic très utile  .
> J'ai un boulot ou je suis quelque fois les mains dans le cambouis et vouloir récupérer le tel  dans la poche en me salopant partout c finit en un clin d’œil je choisi de répondre ou non .
> En randonné le tel au fond du  sac a dos  idem
> La fonction pour retrouvé son tel en faisant sonner son tel même quand il est silencieux
> ...





 c'est trop je peux aller en paix


----------



## GabrielLogan (13 Juillet 2015)

Qui préférerais que le bouton contact devienne un bouton horloge ? J'espère vraiment que ce sera le cas dans une prochaine version. 
Et au pire mettre les contact par un appui double.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Juillet 2015)

GabrielLogan a dit:


> Qui préférerais que le bouton contact devienne un bouton horloge ? J'espère vraiment que ce sera le cas dans une prochaine version.
> Et au pire mettre les contact par un appui double.


Le double rap sert a Apple pay.... Les contacts sont super utiles, l'horloge tu la récupère en masquant l'écran de la paume de la main... Beaucoup plus rapide que n'importe quel bouton...


----------



## Vanton (13 Juillet 2015)

Non en masquant l'écran tu récupères... un écran éteint ! Qu'il faudra rallumer. Et franchement à l'usage c'est pas tellement plus rapide que de devoir appuyer sur la couronne... 

Ça nous ramène à ce que certains, dont moi, évoquaient lors des premiers essais de cette montre il y a bientôt trois mois : l'interface est bordélique. Le fait d'avoir deux niveaux d'interface (à partir du cadran et à partir de l'écran des app) n'est pas une bonne idée et ne fait qu'apporter de la confusion... 

Ironiquement le fait que les app soient inutilisables pour la plupart fait qu'on n'a plus à aller dans la partie des app et que ça règle le problème... On se retrouve limité à l'univers du cadran.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Juillet 2015)

Perso je me suis j'habite et je le prend régulièrement à taper mon écran de la paume de la main pour le couper ou revenir à l'accueil... Sans même y réfléchir maintenant... J'ai du mal à voir un geste plus simple ou plus rapide que celui-ci...


----------



## Vanton (13 Juillet 2015)

Pour couper l'écran ça marche bien. Quand on a un appel entrant par exemple. Hop la main sur l'écran et c'est réglé. 

Mais je trouve ça très frustrant pour revenir au cadran... Y a quelque chose de très malhabile intellectuellement dans le fait de devoir couper la montre puis la rallumer pour obtenir une information.

Et malgré mes deux mois d'usage quotidien je me suis toujours pas fait à la gestion des notifications... Cliquer sur OK ou la glisser vers le bas permet de l'effacer. Or quand c'est un message j'ai souvent envie de le garder en non lu pour y répondre plus tard. Je couvre donc la montre de ma paume pour ne pas marquer le message comme lu... Mais ça ne marche pas formidablement bien... Très souvent le point rouge des notifications non lues reste en place un petit moment. Pourtant j'ai bien vu la notifi, j'ai juste décidé de ne pas la traiter immédiatement. Ça me gonfle beaucoup à l'usage.


----------



## GabrielLogan (14 Juillet 2015)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais lorsqu'on frotte un peu trop le bracelet, juste à la main, cela enlève la couche peau de pêche. J'avais une petite marque que j'ai voulu enlever et j'ai pu constater que j'étais en train d'enlever cette couche...

http://hpics.li/51b8981


----------



## fousfous (14 Juillet 2015)

Bah justement le geste de paume de main est aussi devenu réflexe, c'est super pratique.
Et je ne vois toujours pas en quoi c'est bordélique, y a pourtant pas grand chose à apprendre du le fonctionnement de la watch


----------

